
Marissa Mayer Is Wrong: Working From Home Can Make You More Productive - miraj
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/marissa-mayer-is-wrong-working-from-home-can-make-you-more-productive/273482/
======
127001brewer
I'm disappointed with the article's choice of Marissa Mayer's image.[1] The
article is border-line link bait, since it's basically a re-hash of other
articles and discussions.

[1]
[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/business/615%20m...](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/business/615%20mayer%20yahoo.png)

